# Any White Bass in Fremont??



## BigQ

Any white bass caught in fremont yet???


----------



## afadenho

There has been a couple.....my buddy caught one today and I saw a couple other guys catch 1 or 2 but its still really slow i would give it another week or two


----------



## BigQ

Thank Afadeno for the update...I was thinking about going up there this weekend to see what i can caught...been waiting all winter to get there.....


----------



## Topwater Tony

Ditto !!!!


----------



## BigQ

No report yet???? Going up this weekend hope to catch something.....


----------



## ontheattack

Curious to see if anyone was fishing fremont today. I live in Columbus and wanted to take my wife and kids for white bass tomorrow, just didn't want to waste my time with the long trip.
Thanks


----------



## BigQ

I haven't heard nothing......you can all way call the bait store for update usually pretty good on the report....419-332-6071...I hope to go up on Wednesday...good luck let me know how you do...


----------



## raydoggy

yea..i cant wait for the whitebass either...we have a hog roast,chicken fry and fish fry the weekend of the 4th of july..and we need fish..lol..let me know rveryone so i can knock em dead..thanks in advance...


----------



## BigQ

I wanted to come out tomorrow but no report of white bass yet so i guess i'll save my day off work for another day....


----------



## BFG

IMO...we are still a little bit away...

Too cold at night...hell the Maumee lost 6 degrees of temp over the weekend and it really affected the fishing.


----------



## BigQ

Thank for the update BFG you save me a trip and a day off......


----------



## rosie08

post up when you guys are going because me and my buddy just catch em and give them away to people. we go about everyday during the run. just let us know


----------



## BigQ

Sound good Rosie08...Will enjoy meeting you and your friend...I'll let you know when i go. I hope real soon....


----------



## rosie08

we normally just trade stringers with people because its easier than taking 50 60 white bass off of a 6ft stringer


----------



## BigQ

Sound good to me...Where do you fish at??..I fish by the town bridge...


----------



## rosie08

normally over by the train tracks. but we might take the boat out to the turnpike bridge


----------



## patsheart

Topwater Tony said:


> Ditto !!!!


No you weren't! I know where you are thinking of going!


----------



## BFG

> we normally just trade stringers with people because its easier than taking 50 60 white bass off of a 6ft stringer


If you don't want them, why do this? Throw them back!


----------



## BigQ

Well Rosie08 if you have any extra room in that boat let me know.....


----------



## Topwater Tony

me and Patsheart will be boating and wading fremont this year.


----------



## BigQ

I hope to meet you to Topwater & Patsheart...Just waiting for the white bass to come in....Will be in Michigan next weekend at a bowling tournament when i get back i hope the bite is on....


----------



## Ddog0587

Me and a couple of work buddies hit the Sandusky between the bridges for a majority of the day. My first cast was a white and 2 hours til the next one. WE ended up with 9 whites a sucker and a white perch. Fish came on 1/4 to 1/16th ounce jigs in pink or green. Water is low, clear, and cold. We need rain and a warm up. By this time next week we should see some better action.


----------



## BigQ

Thank for the update Ddogs0587....


----------



## thechamp316

cant wait to get me some white bass!!!


----------



## Ddog0587

Well the rain tonight and tomorrow followed by a warm up and dry skies should push the first major schools in. By the weekend its game on. Ill be down again thursday if the rain isnt too bad and doesnt wash the river out. Cant wait. Im thinking about christening a new 7 ft UL St Croix rod n Shimano reel with 4lb test on them


----------



## Topwater Tony

my mouth is watering


----------



## BigQ

I'm just like you guys can't wait to put my line in the water....I hope the rain help more rain is on the way here in Cleveland....


----------



## Steelhead Fever

Ddog0587 said:


> Well the rain tonight and tomorrow followed by a warm up and dry skies should push the first major schools in. By the weekend its game on. Ill be down again thursday if the rain isnt too bad and doesnt wash the river out. Cant wait. Im thinking about christening a new 7 ft UL St Croix rod n Shimano reel with 4lb test on them


thanks for the report......make sure to let us know how it is............also is their a contour map of the river by any chance?.....we are looking to wade this year and dont know the river so if anyone can help me out thanks!...................keep the reports coming everyone for us coming from 3 hours!....thanks!!!!


----------



## BigQ

Got a BIG rain storm here in Cleveland today....do not what it did in Fremont today....the report i got before the rain hit here is that white bass move into the sugar plant today...so we will have to see....anybody going up this week???


----------



## Ddog0587

Ill be in Fremont maybe Tues if the river isnt too high. Thurdays definitrly going. This is the rain we need to push. 

Steelhead Fever: I dnt know of any maps of the river however between the two bridges in downtown is normally between 3-4 feet with a couple deeper pockets.

Cant wait. I hope to hook into 1000 WB this year!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Damn this thread has way to views already, I have a bad feeling about this year lol


----------



## Scum_Frog

1:10a.m and the flow is at 1220....tuesday should be a good possibility for you guys.....depends on what all we get tomorrow.....


----------



## fshnfreak

lol i cant believe how many ppl get excited over white bass.....


----------



## thechamp316

4/26/2010 River Update


----------



## luvtofish

Hi everyone new to th board. My husband has me watching for the start of the bass moving we are in Hamilton, Oh. Please keep me posted through out the week if you don't mind. We want to bring our sons up this weekend, it is supposed to be around high 70's low 80's, but we all know how that can change. Thanks

Luv2fish.


----------



## thechamp316

luvtofish said:


> Hi everyone new to th board. My husband has me watching for the start of the bass moving we are in Hamilton, Oh. Please keep me posted through out the week if you don't mind. We want to bring our sons up this weekend, it is supposed to be around high 70's low 80's, but we all know how that can change. Thanks
> 
> Luv2fish.


welcome to the board....i will try my best to get you guys picture updates on whats going on with the river...


----------



## legendaryyaj

Thanks for the pics TheChamp!


----------



## BFG

The good thing about the water being that high is that it will hopefully pick up all of the stinking carp, shad, suckers, and minnows that people leave seemingly all over the place...at least clean it up for a little bit anyway.

BTW...I had my kids down there Saturday afternoon and we caught 2 in about 90 minutes of fishing. Probably saw a dozen total caught, but we were the only ones who caught any on jigs. The other folks were using minnows on the bottom.

BTW (II)...someone should enlighten those guys and gals that the two hook per line rule doesn't go into effect until later this week....


----------



## Topwater Tony

the river looks high & muddy 
thanks champ,, keep the info flowing please !!


----------



## patsheart

BigQ said:


> I hope to meet you to Topwater & Patsheart...Just waiting for the white bass to come in....Will be in Michigan next weekend at a bowling tournament when i get back i hope the bite is on....


 I hope to meet you as well BigQ, Fremont has fond memories and Tony and I always have a ball. Hope to make multiple trips and catch lots of fish!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

just to make sure..........'inbetween the 'bridges' is in between the 2 bridges pictured-----------the one with arches and the one above it......thanks


----------



## thechamp316

Steelhead Fever said:


> just to make sure..........'inbetween the 'bridges' is in between the 2 bridges pictured-----------the one with arches and the one above it......thanks


yes, i was standing almost in the middle of the two bridges...the one with the arches is state street bridge....the other one is hayes street bridge...


----------



## BigQ

I'm going to try to make it up there on Thurday evening when i get off work....hope the river have went down by than....


----------



## Ajax

My Family will be up this way to fish Erie this weekend. If the weather doesn't work out one day. You might see me in Freemont fishing for White Bass. Quick question. When we fish for white bass on the Ohio River we use shad patterns. What do the white bass bite on in the Lake Erie basin?


----------



## Ddog0587

AJax: Until May 1st you have to follow the single hook rule ( only one hook on the line at a time). That basically means its Jig/Grub time. I like to use between 1/4 and 1/16th ounce Jigs and a 2 or 3" grub in Green, White, Pink, Chart, or Orange. Once the rule is over, anything goes. I like Rooster tails and small cranks (small rapala, HJ, or shad patterns) . At peak you can catch them on almost anything.


----------



## thechamp316

this is my go to bait for white bass...bass assassin crystal shad or salt/pepper. i usually catch more than anybody else around using it.


----------



## BigQ

Champ316: do you have any extra one?? or where can i buy them at???

Ajax: I like using minnows under a bobber...


----------



## thechamp316

4/27 river update.

Its basically the same as yesterday, water level may have dropped just a little. Resthaven here I come!


----------



## Scum_Frog

Im a rooster tail guy.....experiment with color.....Clown usually does well with me....


----------



## thechamp316

BigQ said:


> Champ316: do you have any extra one?? or where can i buy them at???
> 
> Ajax: I like using minnows under a bobber...


yeah, i have about 20-30 of them right now, if you want some to just try them out your more than welcome too...and you can either buy them online or up at bass pro...they used to sell them at walmart, but they stopped last year for some reason...thats how i found out about them...my biggest issue with them is they are not very durable...


here is the website.
http://www.bassassassin.com/p/-Salt...-Curly-Shads/bass-fishing-lures/-/-/CSA35336/


----------



## BigQ

Thank Champ316....I'll see can i find some.....


----------



## beakflowers

Thanks champ for all the good info!! I cant wait to get there its the best fishing that i know of!!!:F


----------



## BigQ

I'll be down this evening to see what i can catch....


----------



## Topwater Tony

you rock champ!


----------



## Catchfish23

yes please fill me in as well about the white bass run and details from today/tonight, white bass fishing is my favorite time of year for fishing and I am hungry to get down to that river!


----------



## BigQ

Well i went down yesterday...I did not do good but my friend did 2 cooler full....fish on the bottom tight line...but i have fun will be back up there in a week.....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I walked the bank yesterday in between the bridges. Did not see one ****** caught in the fifteen minutes I was down there, not even kidding! That bank was lined and only one guy had a good stringer full with about 30ish. Lots of empty baskets sitting on the bank too... I hope this rain brings up a few more...


----------



## CoolWater

I fished a stretch yesterday north of Fremont... didn't catch a single White Bass. River didn't look that bad and I was surprised at the lack of fish. If it gets as hot as the forecast predicts I have a feeling today could be the money day for the big start... we shall see. Caught a variety of fish just no White Bass... unique catch for the day was a 22" Steelhead that took a minnow.


----------



## patsheart

^^I need to get on some of that action!


----------



## Jigging Jim

Are White Bass good to eat - compared to Crappie or Bluegill ?


----------



## BFG

No, they do not compare to bluegill or crappie as far as table fare is concerned in my opinion. If you are going to keep them, put them immediately on ice (kill them first). I can't imagine how the hundreds of them I see guys have on stringers in 70 degree water on 84 degree days taste...blech....

Now...one white bass could pull a dozen crappie upstream backwards...but as a general rule of thumb I throw them back. My Dad comes up every year and he'll keep a dozen nice ones to take home, but that is it. 

I wish guys would use some restraint when it comes to keeping them. No way in the world any one person needs 150 white bass. No way.


----------



## Jigging Jim

BFG said:


> No, they do not compare to bluegill or crappie as far as table fare is concerned in my opinion. If you are going to keep them, put them immediately on ice (kill them first). I can't imagine how the hundreds of them I see guys have on stringers in 70 degree water on 84 degree days taste...blech....
> 
> Now...one white bass could pull a dozen crappie upstream backwards...but as a general rule of thumb I throw them back. My Dad comes up every year and he'll keep a dozen nice ones to take home, but that is it.
> 
> I wish guys would use some restraint when it comes to keeping them. No way in the world any one person needs 150 white bass. No way.


Thanks BFG


----------



## BigQ

I'm BACK!!!!!!!!.....Just got home from a bowling tournment...I suck at bowling over the weekend but have fun ....now it time to fish....I hope to come down on wednesday...I know it been rain but the forcast look good for the week...well tell me what you all think??


----------



## fshnfreak

well today was the best of the year for me so far. i ended up with 88 white bass, 2 channel cats, 1 carp, 3 shad, and a bonus nice 21" jack. the ticket today was anything in the 1/8 oz inline spinner i used a white w/ silver blade, a black with silver blade and a hot pink with gold blade all spinners were absolutely wore out. and i mean bent so bad they werent usable any longer. the water is down but still muddy if the rain holds off the fishing should be phenominal come mid week. and i did log the hours today i started fishing around 1 pm and left the river about 615. maybe someone saw me i was in a red shirt between hayes ave and state st releasing all my fish except the walleye.


----------



## Ddog0587

Fishing is def good. I saw several 100+ Stringer. From what I heard the morning bite was explosive (I got there late) but I still made out with 30 in 2 hrs and a nice Channel cat. Will be there early tomorrow. I was using tandems most of the day in white, pink and green


----------



## beakflowers

Im going up tommrow ill let you guys know how i do I CANT WAIT!!! Does anybody have any pics??


----------



## BigQ

I'm thinking about coming up tomorrow....where is the best place to fish at between the 2 bridge????


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Report has it the river has been pretty crappy the last couple days, i am going down today to find out


----------



## BigQ

Let me know.....I'm looking at Thurday now before i can come down...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

They didn't want a roostertail today, fishing was decent


----------



## Topwater Tony

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> They didn't want a roostertail today, fishing was decent


use doughball and catch the golden bass


----------



## Ddog0587

Fished between the bridges from 12-3 and 5-9. Caught 75+ in all plus 1 channel cat. Lots of carp snaaged and saw a massive Gar caught (36"+) as well as a female WB very near 3lb. They loved Green 2" grubs for the most part. Dusk they hammered pink Grubs. Also caught a few on 1/2oz Roosters and a small Husky Jerk. The run is just getting warmed up too!!!!


----------



## catfishunter

went to the sandusky river this morning for white bass ended doing alright got 22 in a little over four hours got there at 6:30 and stopped fishing at around 11 the first fish for myself didnt come till around 7:30 seen alot of fish caught a few guys had around 80 fish seemed like they wanted the rooster tail untill around 9 then it was the white grub that end up getting the most the people wading are catching the most fish


----------



## BigQ

Well i was coming up on Thursday but it look like a storm is coming our way...let me know if you all get hit...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Gunna need some more water


----------



## patsheart

Here comes the rain again! I'd rather listen to the song.


----------



## legendaryyaj

patsheart said:


> Here comes the rain again! I'd rather listen to the song.


That's a good song!


----------



## BigQ

Ok, I did not make it today i'm at work right now....did you all get alot of rain??...we did..ok i'm looking at Saturday i know it suppose to be cool but that is fine with me...I NEED TO FISH....lol....


----------



## rod bender bob

Jigging Jim said:


> Thanks BFG


BFG is right they don't compare to bluegill; crappie don't compare to bluegill either. But, white bass are good eating if they are taken care of after they are caught and cleaned. They taste every bit as good or better than crappie. Bleed and put them on ice as soon as possible (don't let them die on a stringer). Cut away the red meat when you clean them. Soak the fillets overnight in the fridge in a deep dish full of water with slices of sweet onion (others swear by baking soda). Wash the fillet and eat them or freeze them in water or vac pack. I don't mess with them much anymore but my dad use to freeze then every year and they were delicious when he cooked them up all winter! Try eating gills or crappie (or walleye) that have died and been dragged around all day on a stringer. Bet you'll say they are't good eating LOL


----------



## Ddog0587

Just got bak. Only got 50 or so btw my buddy and I. Got there just as the morning bite for artificial baits ended. Minnows under Bobbers slayed. I persoanlly witness a WB genocide. 4 guys w/ MnBs caught what looked like 500 fish btw them. I switched to MnB and had much more success. They are there thick thought just finicky today.


----------



## BigQ

It is suppose to rain tomorrow but cool on Saturday should i make the trip on Saturday???


----------



## BFG

There are fish in the river.....but with the cold front it may slow 'em down a bit....first light will be the best bite of the day if I were to guess...

Get some minnows...I too watched those guys today...holy moley....


----------



## BigQ

It raining like crazy here...what is it doing there????


----------



## BigQ

I'll be down this afternoon... where should i go fish at???


----------



## BigQ

Well i went down on Monday for an couple of hour...caught 15 white bass it was fun..was coming down on Saturday i have to watch the weather..


----------



## Get Fish

See my post in Sandusky river whitebass updates and photos... it will give you some perspective on conditions!!!


----------



## Brian.Smith

How do you guy think the river will look Tuesday, have the day off planning on coming up.


----------



## BigQ

If the rain hold off you think the river will be okay for Saturday?????


----------



## fshnfreak

nope the river isnt supposed to crest until tomorrow. i dont know where your comming from but i would say the later part of next week if the weather holds. tuesday may be fishable but im shootin for thursday or friday.


----------



## BigQ

WOW!!!!...I'm coming from Cleveland...Thank for the information Fshnfreak guess i'll have to wait...


----------



## legendaryyaj

I hope this wait for the river is well worth it. From what it looks like, the river is BLOWN THE F**K OUT!


----------



## Brian.Smith

Thank you for the report fshnfreak, I am coming up from Columbus.


----------



## TiDuhble

I'm coming up from columbus too! I'm probably still going to give it a shot 2morrow (Saturday) I have nothing else to do and a bad day (hopefully not though) of fishing is still always better than a day @ work!


----------



## fshnfreak

id wait guys the river is gonna get worse we had another half inch of rain last nite with storms and what not. rain forecasted next monday and tuesday that isnt going to help much either.


----------



## BigQ

Any place to fish in Columbus??..Will be there in the morning my daughter have a bowling tournament...when do you think the river will be ready to fish again???


----------



## TiDuhble

BigQ said:


> Any place to fish in Columbus??..Will be there in the morning my daughter have a bowling tournament...when do you think the river will be ready to fish again???


BigQ, there are places to fish here in Columbus. Saturday I would probably go to Hoover Dam. it has been producing pretty good lately. Buckeye Lake is about 20mins east of Columbus and I hear it doing pretty good too!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Well I figured I might give it a shot today or tomoro, yea right!!


----------



## BigQ

Well looking at the weather report....look like rain for a couple of more day...:-( man I'll have to fine me a good day and just come up...I have a day of vacation time i want to use to fish...but i just want to catch the right day.


----------



## TurkGrave

Hoping Fremont didn't get a ton of rain today and tomorrow would like to make a trip up Wed or Thursday suppose to get up to 75 degrees Thursday and sunny that should help the conditions. Keep the updates coming guys thanks


----------



## Scum_Frog

Went to the river today for the whiteys and did good....thank god for rain gear.....i fished from 4pm-830 and probably caught 75-80.....Gave the guy next to me about 20 and about 7pm the three guys standing next to me called it quits and left with full stringers and it became a slay day....I had multiple doubles.....I threw everything back besides what I gave him and probably had at least 20-30 fish come off near the bank.....One of my best days down at the river for WB..


----------



## BigQ

Frog, Did it rain hard???...would like to come up on Wednesday or Thursday...someone let me know...


----------



## Scum_Frog

It was a straight down pour most the time....it would lighten up and sprinkle for bout 20 mins but three quarters of the time it was a heavy mess....flow chart is reading 4,780 for the sandusky.....if we dont get anymore rain it'll be good for thursday!


----------



## BigQ

Well what do you all think??? should I come on thursday???


----------



## fshnfreak

well i just looked at the USGS site and from what i can muster tursday may be a possibility but id shoot for friday will be better yet in my opinion the water needs to drop about 2-2.5 feet before its where i like to fish it.


----------



## TPfisher

does anybody fly fish this river for WB? also, where did you find the flow charts?


----------



## turko

Hope you get the chance Turk .looks bad for me


----------



## BigQ

If anyone go down to the river today let me know how it look...and if anyone is catching fish...


----------



## beakflowers

I think im going up friday for the first time this year ive been waiting since last year!!


----------



## Scum_Frog

To get too the flow chart go to the odnr website....go to the fishing section and in the selction of links in the middle its like the 3rd to last one it says statewide stream flow on it...click on it and find the river!

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/tabid/6518/Default.aspx

Also I am going to try and make it to the river today....if I do I will give you guys a report tonight. The flow chart right now is 3,930 thats actually not bad....if you want to make it to the river tomorrow I think you will be just fine.


----------



## BigQ

Thank Champ....Will be down on Friday & Saturday....


----------



## BigQ

Looking forward to a good day....thank for all the update....hope to meet some of you all one day...


----------



## fishohio0329

hoping to head up there around 4am sat morning from dayton oh. hows the fishing up there(considering the crappy weather conditions)? is the the river too muddy and highwith all this rain?


----------



## Jigging Jim

fishohio0329 said:


> hoping to head up there around 4am sat morning from dayton oh. hows the fishing up there(considering the crappy weather conditions)? is the the river too muddy and highwith all this rain?


I fished Fremont for the first time today. Water was muddy and a little high. I took home 20 White Perch - but no White Bass. Visibility was about 3 inches. Had to get in their faces with the Emerald Shiners. Is it worth going ? Sure beats mowing the lawn !


----------



## beakflowers

thanks for the update what do you think tommrow water conditons would be by any chance?


----------



## Jigging Jim

beakflowers said:


> thanks for the update what do you think tommrow water conditons would be by any chance?


Muddy water. It won't be clear by tomorrow. It's still enjoyable though.


----------



## fishohio0329

Jigging Jim said:


> Muddy water. It won't be clear by tomorrow. It's still enjoyable though.


thanks for the info man and...
so do you guys think this will be a live bait type of situation? what lures has everybody had luck with?


----------



## Topwater Tony

fishohio0329 said:


> hoping to head up there around 4am sat morning from dayton oh. hows the fishing up there(considering the crappy weather conditions)? is the the river too muddy and highwith all this rain?


good luck man... i might be up there saturday as well.


----------



## Jigging Jim

fishohio0329 said:


> thanks for the info man and...
> so do you guys think this will be a live bait type of situation? what lures has everybody had luck with?


Stay with emerald shiners fished off bottom. There is a nice bait shop just down the street that sells them by the scoop. The minnows die easily beause they are a frail fish but use the dead ones too. I was using two on one hook to get more "flash" in the darkness of the water. There is a wicked undercurrent if you cast out far. The fish I caught in my previous post were actually White Perch - not White Bass. (I am changing that) Shame on me for forgetting that White Bass have lots of horizontal stripes compared to the White Perches single lateral line stripe. For my punishment, I will eat them - yum ! I don't think they are doing as well with lures though.


----------



## BigQ

Jim is right fish on the bottom...they was nailing them yesterday white bass &white perch BIGGG one to....lol....fish in the rain it was fun caught alot of fish and met some good people to...will be back up on wednesday....let me know how you all do today......


----------



## ufaquaoiler

tried fishing the bottom with minnows today at the hayes bridge and got annoyed snagging every cast so i switched over to lures and had no problem catching white perch. didnt get 100 or anything but my rod was bent plenty of times.


----------



## beakflowers

I had a question could somebody explain to me how they rig up the floating jigs for the white bass thanks in advance feel free to pm me thanks guys!!:F


----------



## DOLLARBILL

i got 77 white bass yesterday.between 4 of us we got around 400.total.


----------



## Scum_Frog

beakflowers...just carolina rig it just like for walleye....i dont use floating jigs I use lead.....easier for me.


----------



## kyradloff13

what are the water conditions looking like this week?


----------



## beakflowers

Thanks frog for the rig info!!!


----------



## fishcoffin

kyradloff13 said:


> what are the water conditions looking like this week?


Hey kyradloff, I watched my dad fish off the wall(that runs along front street) for about a hour today. He was using the floating jig heads off the bottom. But he was dragging it very slowly very slowly across the bottom. And he was consistently catching bigger females than the people around him.

The water is still muddy, but try fishing the bottom with the floating jig heads with minnows and you'll catch fish.

The guy beside my day was fishing the 2 jigs method and he was also producing well, just not as many and not as big as the minnow fishers.

Also call Bernie, for a report. He has been spot on pretty much all year. 

There you go. No secret spots with secret lures. Just a honest fishing report. Hope it helps you out. Just wish I had more time to fish. 
GOODLUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog

River is down to 1870 on the flow....which isnt bad but not great.....in the morning things should slow down and once it gets below 1500 the action should be good again....by the evening or tuesday morning ....on the 10 day for weather they arent calling for any rain until next week....this entire week should be the best week.....so schedule your trips up sooooonn!!!! Let me know if theres any more questions...I will hopefully try making it down tuesday!


----------



## BigQ

Thank Frog for the update...will be down on wednesday & saturday hope to get alot of them...


----------



## Topwater Tony

Good time for a VaCa


----------



## BigQ

Well i'm going to give it one last try for the season at Fremont...went yesterday caught about 20 white bass it was on & off...Saturday will be it for me let you know what i did...


----------



## BigQ

Is the run over???


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

You said you were going today, you tell me lol


----------



## BigQ

Wife in the hospital did not make it out today....any update....


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Sorry to hear that. Yes, its a dam near empty river when it comes to the WB


----------



## ufaquaoiler

took my dad out this time and between us we prolly got 15-20 gar and missed several others. other people were getting catfish at a fair rate, but nothing overly exciting. most of our gar were in the mid 20 inch range, but a few over 30 did come along for the fun.


----------



## husky hooker

i really envy you guys!!!back in my younger years we would stay two days and have 3 big coolers full with ice over and in between.4 hours of cleaning fish....whew!!!! but some of us like stocking the freezer when ya make 1 trip a year.and ya i like white bass to eat ,crappie and gills too. i fished down river or up river towards the bay right across from the house with the pillers.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

David, give me a holler next time you head to the river, i need some of those hairy things!!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

takes a whole 5 seconds to make one so can do!


----------



## beakflowers

fremont was a joke this year with all the bad weather!!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

You got that right beak flowers!! I had one really good day that was it.


----------



## toomuchwork

NSOF,Was that the day you posted the picture of that humungus stringer and got bashed by all of the jealous people - lol. Keep up the good work young man.:F


----------



## BigQ

So now where can i go to catch white bass at now????


----------



## ufaquaoiler

prolly try to lookin for em in the lake! if you see a swarm of seagulls diving all over the water...full speed ahead


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

toomuchwork said:


> NSOF,Was that the day you posted the picture of that humungus stringer and got bashed by all of the jealous people - lol. Keep up the good work young man.:F


Lol yes it was, go figure 



BigQ said:


> So now where can i go to catch white bass at now????


Piers, marblehead lighthouse. David ^


----------



## TurkGrave

What other type of fish are usually caught in Sandusky River after the whitebass run other than catfish?


----------



## OmanBass

In the past on every Memorial Day weekend, I usually catch 10-15 White Bass in Portage River around Port Clinton Area while my father fish for cats..

Its been 2 years since I have gone up there fishing though. I miss it.

Might be worth a shot. I know its about 30 mins away since my grandparents lives in Freemont.


----------



## kyradloff13

yes i live a five minute walk from the portage river pier and the run just started there it usually gets good in mid june but ive been gettin 10-30 as of late and also alot of nice largemouth.


----------



## raydoggy

wheres the portage river pier..???i'd like to try it out..


----------



## ufaquaoiler

TurkGrave said:


> What other type of fish are usually caught in Sandusky River after the whitebass run other than catfish?


if you know where to find them and how to make them bite you can catch smallmouth along with sunfish and crappie if you didnt want the catfish. as for size of smallmouth it all depends on how much pressure the area gets. since size limits dont deter too many people from keeping 10 inch fish, an area with higher pressure may have only up to 10 inch fish with a rare 14"+ fish, but if you can find a nice hidden area or know someone who owns land on a good stretch of river, i found out the best smallmouth fishing is on private land on a camping trip on a place me and a friend hunt a few years back. if i remember right i caught at least a dozen smallies in an hour and a half along with a small pike and needless to say carp and suckers are around to catch too.


----------



## TurkGrave

Thanks for the post ufaqualiler are the white perch in the river downtown throughout the year or just during the white bass run?


----------



## ufaquaoiler

im from tiffin which is south and on the other side of the dam from fremont so ive never caught or seen one where i fish at, but i dont fish fremont that much in the summer either so i honestly couldnt tell you how many you would find. a few years back i HAVE seen a sheephead or two outta tiffin though! could not believe it and it was probably one someone caught outta the lake and released on the other side, but either way it was a sheephead. wouldn't suprise me to see a white perch in fremont here and there being white perch, but you probably wont find them like you will in the white bass run either. only white perch ive caught in fremont in the summer was in my cast net goin after shad. if you didnt want catfish or carp your best bet is trying to target smallmouth, sunfish, and crappie.


----------



## TurkGrave

I appreciate the insight I don't have plans on fishing fremont again until next year, but good advice to know about the river after the run is over.


----------



## kyradloff13

cant miss the pier downtown port clinton right by wendys and the sassy sal. i have the best success with rooster tails and smaller crankbaits..tthe water conditions have to be right though. they have to be.


----------



## beakflowers

Does anybody know if they are hitting off the pier in port clinton i went a lil bit ago i know its around the time i called the bait shop they said they where hitting them i drove 2 plus hours for 4 fish


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

According to kyrad... they hit this mornin


----------



## beakflowers

thanks for the update


----------



## kyradloff13

i got 75 white bass this afternoon from 230-530 pretty good day i would say?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I saw you catch like 15 LOL


----------



## BigQ

So i still can catch some white bass?...Where in port clinton???


----------



## kyradloff13

johnny are you saying i only got 15 i filled up 2 5 gallon bucket fulls !


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Haha sure ya did  nobody was out there today!


----------



## BigQ

Any report yet?? at marblehead


----------



## beakflowers

Are they still getting white bass on the pier in port clinton:F


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Pier bite is dieing off.


----------



## beakflowers

thanks for the update!!


----------



## Forgiven1973

anyone besides NorthSouthOhioFisherman have updates on Port Clinton Pier? I was out June 18th and they were bringing them in 2 at a time...i caught 22 in just under 2hrs but the next day we caught nothing. havent been back since but plan on a trip tomorrow


----------



## BigQ

Want to come up on Saturday what do you all think??????


----------



## Get Fish

Its going to depend on this weeks rainfall amounts.... I have a couple of buddies over there right now, report is they are biting...just not on fire! Purple twister tails. Water slightly high...but receding...concrete slab between bridges starting to show, a few fishermen wading as well as a few on rocks/ shore. Didn't gets exact numbers, but they got a half a bucket each...yesterday and today. Oh yeah, water still a little muddy, but clearing.


----------



## walleyeguy19

BigQ said:


> Want to come up on Saturday what do you all think??????


saturday will be a good day I went today and caught 5 in an 1 hour saturday they should be hiting real fast rain or shine it will be good


----------



## BigQ

Thank for the update guys....look forward to this weekend...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Hahah its not good yet. I have a bad feeling about crowds when it comes to this year!


----------



## BigQ

What do you mean North about the crowd???


----------



## walleyeguy19

BigQ said:


> What do you mean North about the crowd???


he means that it is going to be so packed your going to be casting elbo to elbo when the bit gets real good


----------



## BigQ

Still raining here in Cleveland not sure what it doing in Fremont....Should i make the drive on Saturday still????


----------



## BigQ

Think i'm going to make the drive on saturday.....


----------



## BigQ

Have a wonderful time yesterday...It start slow but finsh strong..caught a 15 inch & 17 inch white bass try to download the pic. later..If the weather stay nice will go up tomorrow after work..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Forgot to say how packed it is. Can't believe it! Never this packed but can't beat em join em LOL


----------



## Blaster55

I was all around marblehead this passed weekend and no white bass at the pier either. I have tried for 2 weeks and havent seen anyone catch any either.


----------



## BigQ

Any white bass report yet??????


----------

